# Thoughts on snapchat?



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

Wife told me tonight that she downloaded snapchat...I don't know much about it, not sure if its as harmless as having a facebook or putting up a misc romance personal ad on craigslist......so is it nothing or is it playing with potential fire?


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

If I ever want to completely F up my life this will be the first App I download.

~ Passio


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

What exactly are the dangers of this app? I am very unfamiliar with it and google isn't telling me much other than potential issues with sexting and teenagers....

We've had issues in the past of her not knowing that meeting up with a stranger in person that she only knew from facebook....so now I'm not sure if I'm being paranoid or it is just another form of social media


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh damn.

Snapchat and WhatsApp (along w/ other apps) are frequently used by those engaged in affairs in order to conceal the means by which they communicate w/ their affair partners. The use of these apps allow them to stay in contact w/o using SMS/text messaging or phone calls, both of which would show up in a "paper trail" audit.

Time to start digging, methinks.


----------



## lotgirl (May 23, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Oh damn.
> 
> Snapchat and WhatsApp (along w/ other apps) are frequently used by those engaged in affairs in order to conceal the means by which they communicate w/ their affair partners. The use of these apps allow them to stay in contact w/o using SMS/text messaging or phone calls, both of which would show up in a "paper trail" audit.
> 
> Time to start digging, methinks.


:iagree:


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Supposedly Snapchat allows someone to take a picture and send it to a friend or friends and the picture is only good for a limited time then self deletes, so it's not saved on the phone of the sender or recipient.

My 19 year old uses it with her friends.

ETA: Okay, I just asked my daughter. The picture will last up to 10 seconds but you can choose a shorter time if you want. The recipient of the photo can't save the photo but they can take a screen shot but it will tell the sender if that was done.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> Supposedly Snapchat allows someone to take a picture and send it to a friend or friends and the picture is only good for a limited time then self deletes, so it's not saved on the phone.
> 
> My 19 year old uses it with her friends.


Boy1 can't save it on his phone, but Boy2 can take a pic of Boy1's screen, thereby saving a copy of the picture.

Something to consider.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

They also just recently introduced a chat feature. Once you exit the app the chat history automatically erases. Perfect lil tool for infidelity.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> Supposedly Snapchat allows someone to take a picture and send it to a friend or friends and the picture is only good for a limited time then self deletes, so it's not saved on the phone of the sender or recipient.
> 
> My 19 year old uses it with her friends.
> 
> ETA: Okay, I just asked my daughter. The picture will last up to 10 seconds but you can choose a shorter time if you want. The recipient of the photo can't save the photo but they can take a screen shot but it will tell the sender if that was done.


I wasn't referring to the possibility of the recipient capturing a copy of an image sent to him/her using Snapchat but, you're correct, that feature is disabled. Here's what I'm saying...

Your daughter sends a picture of herself (I won't speculate on the content) to a friend using Snapchat. The recipient of the picture wants to save a copy of the picture but can't because there is no native way to do that within the app AND the screenshot feature is disabled. IF, however, the recipient has another smartphone (with a camera feature) -- or another person with their own smartphone -- nearby, the second smartphone can be used to take a picture of the recipient's screen, thereby _effectively_ saving a copy of the picture that your daughter sent.

Now, given that the original picture does have a "self destruct" feature, this usually takes planning. The most common scenario typically involves a boy convincing a girl to send him a racy picture via Snapchat. She agrees to do it only because she knows that Snapchat will kill the photo before long AND that it can't be saved. But if said boy has a buddy standing by and at the ready for the picture to come in... You get where I'm going w/ this. It happens all the time.

Again, I wouldn't presume to know whether or not your daughter (or OP's wife) would engage in such things but you should at least be aware of this.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Is she trustworthy? Are you worried about her intent or just her getting caught up in something? 

I'm pretty tech savvy (well I used to be). To download and use an app like that there must be a purpose, an intent. Does she want to be the cool mom snapchating with your daughter. Or does she want to snapchat with her female friends? Or is she in a tech job where she's supposed to know this stuff (that's me). Those are valid reasons. Outside of that, I would wonder her intent.

Actually you reminded me I need to download it and play around with it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I realize that this is a generalization, but I honestly can't see a legitimate use for apps like Snapchat, WhatsApp, etc. The sole purpose of these apps is to *conceal* communications.

Planning a surprise party? OK... Maybe. Anything else?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I realize that this is a generalization, but I honestly can't see a legitimate use for apps like Snapchat, WhatsApp, etc. The sole purpose of these apps is to *conceal* communications.
> 
> Planning a surprise party? OK... Maybe. Anything else?


Teens trying to feel like they have privacy(which none of us do) and protection from their naughty pics floating around forever is likely the driving force. 

I also don't see a legitimate purpose for someone older than the "selfie" generation doing this. Married men and women wanting to send naughty pics and self delete has to be a considered.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, I don't know if it's necessarily nefarious. My 19 year daughter will be sitting next me or we will be out shopping and she's taking photos. When I ask her what she's doing, she says she's Snap Chatting. We will be out at a restaurant and she will take a picture of her food and send it. Her and her friends send random pictures all the time. I don't think it has anything to do with privacy. They are taking so many photos, if a photo is getting deleted in 10 seconds then it's not taking up space on the their phone.

My husband and I have had talks with her regarding taking and sending nude photos. She knows it's stupid. She's 19 now. We can only hope she makes good choices.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> Oh, I don't know if it's necessarily nefarious. My 19 year daughter will be sitting next me or we will be out shopping and she's taking photos. When I ask her what she's doing, she says she's Snap Chatting. We will be out at a restaurant and she will take a picture of her food and send it. Her and her friends send random pictures all the time. I don't think it has anything to do with privacy. They are taking so many photos, if a photo is getting deleted in 10 seconds then it's not taking up space on the their phone.
> 
> My husband and I have had talks with her regarding taking and sending nude photos. She knows it's stupid. She's 19 now. We can only hope she makes good choices.


Yay, Mom!

OP, what's up? What're you thinking?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ask her why she needs it.
Eh strike that tell her to take it off unless you want to see her reaction.
Have you two had issues before?


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes. She met up with some dude from Facebook and only Facebook a little over a year ago. I reamed her a new one and told her she's lucky I didnt find this out on my own. This guy would of seen the wrath of a very angry husband meeting up with a married woman, and she should NOT being doing stuff like this. Unless she's being very sneaky about a potential affair, I don't know of anything strange...except for this snap chat thing...thank you all for informing me of just what this app is for, and confirming that this is a little shady. And her daughter is 5 so that rules that one out.

She said she sent a pic of her boss's cleavage to the "snap chat team." And yeah they have a very strange working relationship. Wife is only 24 and is a member of the selfie absorbed generation. I'll probably do some interrogation tomorrow about why exactly do you have snap chat. Now that I know sexting with that, and any incriminating evidence is deleted automatically, I feel rather uneasy about this. I did file for D in March due to the habitual lying, but chose to reconcile and now the petition has been dismissed. I had to get through to her that I meant business about consequences but that's another matter. To me snap chat on a spouse's phone is borderline inappropriate. But I'll know more after I start interrogating. I used to make a living sniffing out liars, this for some reason raises some suspicion.

Theres still the million dollar question as a few replies brought up of a very valid point, "what's the intent?"

Do you have to add people you know to some sort of friends list?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I smell a rat!

file again!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My thoughts are that I should probably download it since everyone seems to have one now and I kinda feel like a dinosaur without one.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, there are two separate issues here:

1. You don't trust her because of things she has done int he past and

2. An app.

Apps are not responsible for her behavior. I don't know i there is a friend list but I imagine there is a way to find your friends cause nearly everyone I know has a snapchat and they all send hello videos to each other. It's basically a virtual text. 

You said she is part of the "selfie generation" - How old are you? (Just curious).

If she wants to cheat, she will, regardless of whether she has a Snapchat or not. Apps do not make people cheat. People choose to cheat.


----------



## lucky me (Aug 6, 2012)

Get ur own Snapchat and become friends with ur wife on it. That way you can see who her best friends are. Because who ever she Snapchat with the most will show you who are the most three people are. With you being her husband and best friend YOU should be on that list FIRST! Also they do keep score so can tell how much she is using it. Good luck :smthumbup:


----------



## mace17 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just felt that I had to respond to this one. I am a 40-something married woman and I have snapchat on my phone. I don't use it that often, but my stepdaughters use it a lot to communicate with me, sending pics of what they or their kids are doing. I personally am not into selfies, but I do send pics of food or drinks, the dog, a new decoration, the standing water in the back yard, etc. I can see how this app could be used for bad purposes, but just having it doesn't automatically mean she's cheating.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

What is this? High school?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Mace, I have it for the same reason. I've never sent pictures but my teens send me pictures.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Straight up, my oldest kid (13 now) does not have a cell phone, nor will he have one until he can pay for it on his own. I'm not spending $80 a month so he can text his friends.

Second, if, and when he gets a phone, I'm monitoring it, and (unless he's 18) he won't be having apps like Snapchat, period.

I understand Snapchat can be used for legit purposes, but we need to pull our heads out of our butts here and realize that MOST people use it for sketchy reasons, and that it was likely designed for just that purpose in the first place.

Whatsapp (and other similar apps) were designed to be able to text without eating into your providers allotted monthly text limits. However, it is also routinely used as a privacy tool, so cheaters don't get caught, and teenagers can say whatever they want and it's automatically gone once mom or dad inspect their phone.

This is a different generation, folks, and it's opening up a whole world of crap to our kids, a lot of it potentially harmful or dangerous, and not just in a physical way, either.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

mace17 said:


> I just felt that I had to respond to this one. I am a 40-something married woman and I have snapchat on my phone. I don't use it that often, but my stepdaughters use it a lot to communicate with me, sending pics of what they or their kids are doing. I personally am not into selfies, but I do send pics of food or drinks, the dog, a new decoration, the standing water in the back yard, etc. I can see how this app could be used for bad purposes, but just having it doesn't automatically mean she's cheating.


OK, I'll relent a bit on my earlier stance, if only slightly. 

Having said that, given the trouble that OP has w/ trusting his wife, along w/ her demonstrated propensity for lying AND her willingness to meet w/ people w/ whom she'd only ever previously communicated w/ via FB, his suspicions are warranted, and further investigation is called for.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

alexm said:


> *I understand Snapchat can be used for legit purposes*, but we need to pull our heads out of our butts here and realize that MOST people use it for sketchy reasons, and that it was likely designed for just that purpose in the first place.


True, but I don't see the point. Devices capable of running these apps are being sold w/ more and more available memory space every year (and that's to say nothing of the Android devices that support micro-SD cards), so the space consumed by pictures, videos, and (especially) text messages becomes more and more trivial.



alexm said:


> Whatsapp (and other similar apps) were designed to be able to text without eating into your providers allotted monthly text limits.


Sorry, but this is little more than a cop out, as many cell plans these days (including the month-to-month "cheapy" plans offered by multiple carriers) include unlimited text/multimedia messaging and minutes.



alexm said:


> However, it is also routinely used as a privacy tool, so cheaters don't get caught, and teenagers can say whatever they want and it's automatically gone once mom or dad inspect their phone.


Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding!



alexm said:


> This is a different generation, folks, and it's opening up a whole world of crap to our kids, a lot of it potentially harmful or dangerous, and not just in a physical way, either.


Agreed.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

alexm said:


> I understand Snapchat can be used for legit purposes, but we need to pull our heads out of our butts here and realize that *MOST people use it for sketchy reasons*, and that it was likely designed for just that purpose in the first place.


I would venture to say most people do not use it for sketchy reasons. It's a sign of the times. People download apps to communicate and snapchat just happens to be the latest wave of doing it: virtual texts.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

While SnapChat (and WhatsApp) can be used for sending pics of grand babies to grandma, I can't think of any legitimate function it has over texting. Of course, even with texting, it's easy enough to clean up your traces on a daily basis... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

But again there's that intent question. Oh and I'm 33. She posts EVERYTHING she does on Facebook. Her kid eats breakfast, she puts it on Facebook. I understand that it could have some legitimate uses, her friends are 3 hours away and she cut out most of her family. I still think this requires more probing than jumping to conclusions. It took her a very very long time toget my trust back and I made her earn it. Every time I caught her in a lie, the restitution became increasingly brutal, until I snapped and filed.

Hi jellybeans, thank you for pointing that out. I know we are responsible for our own actions and an app doesn't get the blame if there is indeed something going on. This is just merely a new resource in order for that to happen, which brings me back to Gus' thoughts of why does she have it in the first place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Sorry, but this is little more than a cop out, as many cell plans these days (including the month-to-month "cheapy" plans offered by multiple carriers) include unlimited text/multimedia messaging and minutes.


If you are sending more than 1 or 2 photos at a time, apps like Whatsapp work 10 times faster for viewing and sending than using text /mms.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

jdd said:


> If you are sending more than 1 or 2 photos at a time, apps like Whatsapp work 10 times faster for viewing and sending than using text /mms.


You're talking cell vs. 3G/4G/wifi. Fair enough.


----------



## waylan (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe its something. Maybe its not. It is enough to strike my curiosity up and do a little recon to see what else is going on.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

My kid uses it the same as all of the ones mentioned here. She makes silly, super expressive faces to go along with her comment and sends to friends. She often is sitting right beside me when she does it and sometimes I photobomb. However, we have talked about naughty pics and the fact that 1) a digital image sent over the internet is NEVER GONE. 2) There are other ways to capture the image, like one said another cell phone or a cheap little digital camera. At 15, so far so good. It helps that she hasn't dated and has only had a crush or two.

But adults with a questionable history? It may be a sign of the times but I think she has given you enough reason for suspicion that I would either plant a VAR around somewhere or I would tell her she needs to delete it until she has fully regained my trust. Period. If she loves you and is willing to be transparent and do anything to make sure you have no reason to ever question her actions, she'll do it.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Not much to add but from what I've read here and other sites, if my SO ever installs Apps like this, its 007 for sure.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Yes. She met up with some dude from Facebook and only Facebook a little over a year ago. I reamed her a new one and told her she's lucky I didnt find this out on my own. This guy would of seen the wrath of a very angry husband meeting up with a married woman, and she should NOT being doing stuff like this. Unless she's being very sneaky about a potential affair, I don't know of anything strange...except for this snap chat thing...thank you all for informing me of just what this app is for, and confirming that this is a little shady. And her daughter is 5 so that rules that one out.
> 
> She said she sent a pic of her boss's cleavage to the "snap chat team." And yeah they have a very strange working relationship. Wife is only 24 and is a member of the selfie absorbed generation. I'll probably do some interrogation tomorrow about why exactly do you have snap chat. Now that I know sexting with that, and any incriminating evidence is deleted automatically, I feel rather uneasy about this. I did file for D in March due to the habitual lying, but chose to reconcile and now the petition has been dismissed. I had to get through to her that I meant business about consequences but that's another matter. To me snap chat on a spouse's phone is borderline inappropriate. But I'll know more after I start interrogating. I used to make a living sniffing out liars, this for some reason raises some suspicion.
> 
> ...


OMG for real?

What, pray tell, was her excuse for meeting up with some random dude she met on facebook?

Dude, I suspect you're in an open marriage and just don't know it yet.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Methinks this one is gonna end ugly.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> I would venture to say most people do not use it for sketchy reasons. It's a sign of the times. People download apps to communicate and snapchat just happens to be the latest wave of doing it: virtual texts.


Okay, "most" might be an exaggeration... 

But, I have to tell you, that's the impression I get, especially from this Snapchat app. Phones these days are mini-computers, in reality. The "save space" argument is almost ridiculous. Most phones/smart devices have ample space for stuff like photos, and if you run out of room, it's not at all difficult to delete stuff to make space.

I'm not saying it doesn't have legitimate uses - it does - but I genuinely don't think they are the MAIN uses for many people (especially teenagers).

Tinder, for example, was designed as a dating app, and it's actually quite brilliant. However it's no longer (or never really was) used for actual dating, rather people use it for hookups on the go. It's a sex app.

I really believe that Snapchat followed the same unfortunate path, in that it's now mainly regarded as "the app that you can send inappropriate photos to people and they can't save them for future use nor can your parents/spouse find them on your phone". So many people, especially younger ones, were getting busted or embarrassed (or worse) about their sketchy photos being passed around school or posted on the internet. It was making news for a little while - the dangers of the internet/smartphone generation. There have been many lives ruined, including some high profile cases, including instances where the victim committed suicide as a result. There are also, sadly, websites where people post intercepted or saved pictures they've managed to get naïve people to send them. Not to mention these photos being passed around schools.

Then somebody comes up with a decent enough solution... It's not a coincidence.

What I'm saying is this: I would question my son or daughter if they had Snapchat on their phone. It has other uses, certainly, but if it impedes my ability as a parent to properly monitor their actions, I'm not a fan. Simply put, a 14 year old with a smartphone should not have the ability to do anything that is untraceable.

I would DEFINITELY question my spouse about untraceable apps on his/her smartphone as well.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> But again there's that intent question. Oh and I'm 33. She posts EVERYTHING she does on Facebook. Her kid eats breakfast, she puts it on Facebook.


Oh gosh. I can't stand people that do that. I hide them from my news feed. They are "over sharers." I seriously do not understand why people feel the need to post every single moment of their life online. Crazy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

PBear said:


> While SnapChat (and WhatsApp) can be used for sending pics of grand babies to grandma, I can't think of any legitimate function it has over texting.


Whatsapp is advantageous for me because I have a lot of family/friends overseas and it's free to text them with it. Whereas with my regular phone plan, I can't do that without being charge something like 33 cents a text or more. I love Whatsapp for that reason alone. Plus when I'm overseas, I can text my family/friends in the states free of cost.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

My husband was caught having an EA and a sexting/ inappropriate Facetime chats. We are working through it, but of course I'm still not 100% trusting with him yet.

I'm wondering if there is a way for these apps to be dowloaded and then be "hidden" so if someone was checking his phone, it wouldn't be seen?


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Re: Thoughts on snapchat?*



Yes said:


> I'm wondering if there is a way for these apps to be dowloaded and then be "hidden" so if someone was checking his phone, it wouldn't be seen?


Yes there is.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes said:


> My husband was caught having an EA and a sexting/ inappropriate Facetime chats. We are working through it, but of course I'm still not 100% trusting with him yet.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a way for these apps to be dowloaded and then be "hidden" so if someone was checking his phone, it wouldn't be seen?


Yes. For example, he could jailbreak his iPhone and then use a Cydia (a sort of alternate version of Apple's App Store) app like Poof to hide any apps that he doesn't want to be seen.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Diesel_Bomber, the bottom line is snapchat is harmless on a trustworthy spouse's phone. Sure someone could use it during an affair but cheaters cheat you know.

If your wife cheated in the past then please tell me she's on board with transparency. If not then you're not really reconciling at all. Tell her you don't want her to use snapchat because it's not transparent. That's a direct result of her needing to do heavy lifting that spouses who've not cheated don't need to do.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Yes. For example, he could jailbreak his iPhone and then use a Cydia (a sort of alternate version of Apple's App Store) app like Poof to hide any apps that he doesn't want to be seen.



Totally awesome. (sarcasm)

Is there a way to find out if such apps exist if they are hidden?


----------



## lotgirl (May 23, 2014)

alexm said:


> Straight up, my oldest kid (13 now) does not have a cell phone, nor will he have one until he can pay for it on his own. I'm not spending $80 a month so he can text his friends.
> 
> Second, if, and when he gets a phone, I'm monitoring it, and (unless he's 18) he won't be having apps like Snapchat, period.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes said:


> Totally awesome. (sarcasm)
> 
> Is there a way to find out if such apps exist if they are hidden?


Again, I'm operating under the assumption that he's using an iPhone (especially since you didn't correct me w/ the above post)...

First I'd open the App Store app and look for any apps that he's downloaded. To do this, select "Updates" from the bottom toolbar, and then select "Purchased". On the next screen, make sure that you have the "All" option selected. This will give you a list of apps that he's purchased/downloaded/installed at some point in the past. If you find suspicious apps like WhatsApp or SnapChat (along w/ others), further investigation may be warranted.

To see if he's hiding apps on his phone, use the "Spotlight" search function to search for an app called "Cydia". If you find it, open it and select "Manage" on the app's bottom toolbar. Next, select "Packages". Then scroll down and look for a package (they should be listed alphabetically) named "Poof". Note that there may be other apps available for this.

Here are some articles that list some of the more popular "cheater" apps...

Wanna Cheat? Use These Apps To Make Sure You Don't Get Caught

Cheating Spouse: 6 Sneaky Apps For Two-Timers

25 Apps To Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend

Top 5 Apps for Cheating On Your Partner


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Again, I'm operating under the assumption that he's using an iPhone (especially since you didn't correct me w/ the above post)...
> 
> First I'd open the App Store app and look for any apps that he's downloaded. To do this, select "Updates" from the bottom toolbar, and then select "Purchased". On the next screen, make sure that you have the "All" option selected. This will give you a list of apps that he's purchased/downloaded/installed at some point in the past. If you find suspicious apps like WhatsApp or SnapChat (along w/ others), further investigation may be warranted.
> 
> ...



Thanks for info...yes he has an iPhone.

The titles of those articles really makes me sad.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

Snap chat is for teens and young 20 somethings. I'd kick my own ass if I ever installed it on my phone.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

FYI it's pretty easy to recover previous snapshot photos. Just because you can't see them in Snapshot anymore doesn't mean they are gone from your phone. Most people think that though.


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

BuddyL33 said:


> Snap chat is for teens and young 20 somethings. I'd kick my own ass if I ever installed it on my phone.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

BuddyL33 said:


> Snap chat is for teens and young 20 somethings. I'd kick my own ass if I ever installed it on my phone.


Dude, is your pic David Hasselhoff? You need to kick your own ass now.......


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> I realize that this is a generalization, but I honestly can't see a legitimate use for apps like Snapchat, WhatsApp, etc. The sole purpose of these apps is to *conceal* communications.
> 
> Planning a surprise party? OK... Maybe. Anything else?


That is a serious generalization. It's not like these companies go around and say Hey let's make an APP that makes it easier for people to cheat on their SO's. I have snap chat and I share it with my friends my bosses uses whats app because he is from another country, that does not mean every single person is out there to cheat or uses these things to cheat. If someone is going to cheat they will. And blaming products that were created to be budget friendly and fun does not make them the villan. 

It is utter BS to look at everything else except the person. It is a excuse. We need to stop blaming technology and look at the person that uses it for ill intent. Bottom line is if someone is going to cheat then they will use anything around them as a tool. The big picture question is why are you asking this to beging with? Has she given you any incling of doubt as a wife?


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Dude, is your pic David Hasselhoff? You need to kick your own ass now.......



Awwww.....don't Hassle the Hoff!


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes said:


> Awwww.....don't Hassle the Hoff!


I'm jabbing at BuddyL33 because his avatar is the Hoff which somehow makes me like him. Who can't appreciate the push behind baywatch?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes said:


> Thanks for info...yes he has an iPhone.
> 
> The titles of those articles really makes me sad.


I know... It really is a shame that such lists even exist, at least in the way that they're presented.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

krismimo said:


> That is a serious generalization. It's not like these companies go around and say Hey let's make an APP that makes it easier for people to cheat on their SO's. I have snap chat and I share it with my friends my bosses uses whats app because he is from another country, that does not mean every single person is out there to cheat or uses these things to cheat. If someone is going to cheat they will. And blaming products that were created to be budget friendly and fun does not make them the villan.
> 
> It is utter BS to look at everything else except the person. It is a excuse. We need to stop blaming technology and look at the person that uses it for ill intent. Bottom line is if someone is going to cheat then they will use anything around them as a tool. The big picture question is why are you asking this to beging with? Has she given you any incling of doubt as a wife?


Just as I don't blame guns for gun violence, forks for morbid obesity, 64-ounce sodas for Type 2 Diabetes, or alcohol for alcoholism, I don't blame technology for the fact that it is leveraged by those who would commit infidelity. Or dishonesty of any flavor, really.

Technology is cool. Like many of us, I use it both personally and professionally every day. Seriously, it's my bread and butter.

And yet I still question the actual legitimacy of any application or background infrastructure involved in supporting ephemeral messaging. Why? I guess it's the potential for "zero accountability" situations.

Oh, and by the way... There are plenty of apps -- and websites -- geared specifically toward the notion of encouraging and enabling infidelity (or, at the very least, dishonesty). Check out any of the lists that I posted in an earlier reply in this thread.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

"Research conducted in the UK has shown that, as of June 2013, half of all 18 to 30-year-old respondents (47 percent) have received nude pictures, while 67 percent had received images of "inappropriate poses or gestures".

Sexting or branding? What marketers should know about Snapchat by @nickykc

That's not to say that this is Snapchat's only use, obviously, but that is a terrifyingly high percentage of people who use it for that. And that's only the people who ADMIT to having used it for that.

AND, those are only adults whom they polled, and for good reason. I'm not sure of the ethics involved in asking minors if they've sent or received nude pictures... I am willing to bet the % is a bit higher amongst the under-18 crowd.

Despite the arguments of it's proper usage, I would not allow my kid to have this app (or others like it) on his or her phone. As I said previously, any app or program that allows someone to even potentially do something that is more or less untraceable is a no-no in my books, for my kids. Children who have internet access, cell phones, tablets, etc. should be 100% monitored, or at least have the threat of it hanging over their heads.


----------

